# SS Texas 9/28



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Early morning broke my Laguna liquid in the surf on a hookset, hope warranty goes well. Mackerel and reds in the surf along with plenty lady fish and small jacks. Took the boys in the evening for an eventful trip near the jetties. They caught plenty skips and whiting. Had a bull red or shark on for a minute but spit the hook. Early morning & late evening there's plenty game fish in first two guts. Neighbor was catching trout with live mullet. Gonna start with tops early morning one last time before the bite stops.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

....


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

.....


----------

